# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Braveran opinie?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
chcialem zapytac czy ktos juz stosowal ostro ostatnio reklamowane w tv tabletki na potencje Braveran ? warto to kupic czy strata pieniedzy ?

----------


## zbyko

Ja polecam, koszt nie wielki a skuteczność 100%.  Braveran mi pomógł, nie będzie przesadą jeśli powiem, że w sumie uratował i mojego penisa i mój związek małżeński. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Dexx

Moja opinia będzie miażdżąca. To coś to zwykłe placebo, mączka uformowana w kształt leku. Nie pomaga i nie szkodzi, równie dobrze można łyknąć łyżkę cukru, efekt będzie ten sam czyli żaden. Nie dajcie się nabrać na reklamę, ten specyfik nic nie zmieni w waszym pożyciu, ja u siebie nie zauważyłem ani lepszej erekcji, ani dłuższej, ani szybszej gotowości do następnego razu niż zazwyczaj. Powtarzam, placebo za niemałe pieniądze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Środek nieskuteczny!! szkoda na to czasu i pieniędzy, żadnej reakcji dosłownie nic! Cupido Maxx które jakiś czas temu było jeszcze dostępne wykazywało pozytywny wpływ na potencję po zażyciu, to jest po prostu zwyczajne wyciąganie kasy!. Nie polecam!.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie mam dużych problemów z potencją, łyknąłem 2 tabletki naraz z 8 szt za 38 zl, zero reakcji, nic kompletne dno, odradzam, nie wiem jak inne preparaty ale to jest szajs

----------


## Blog Kamagra

*Braveran* to suplement diety dostępny bez recepty. W jego skład wchodzą głównie witaminy, jeżeli ktoś ma poważniejsze problemy z potencją, powinien sięgnąć po leki typu *Viagra*.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Próbowałem braveranu i mimo długiego czasu kuracji (bo tak trzeba) nie dał żadnych efektów. Postanowiłem dać szansę suplementowi promen. Kuracja się powiodła, polecam spróbować. A viagra to tymczasowe rozwiązanie, bo jak Ci samochód nie odpala to wlewasz autostart do gaźnika i zapali, ale następnym razem znowu to samo. Lepiej wyleczyć niż kurować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

faktycznie promen jest lepszy, jeśli ktoś jeszcze nie spróbował to warto. Podnosi na duchu i dodaje pewności siebie, tylko trzeba chcieć. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapewne ci nie stanie po Braveranie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podszedłem do tego na zasadzie spróbuje, najwyżej nie pomoże...zjadłem 4 tabletki....panowie masakra! Najpierw na kanapie, potem pod prysznicem i na koniec w sypialni...jakbym miał 20 lat!!!!!!!!!!Kazdy facet powinien to mieć w apteczce i jak "sprzęt" niedomaga zaaplikowac sobie braveran.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podszedłem do tego na zasadzie spróbuje, najwyżej nie pomoże...zjadłem 4 tabletki....panowie masakra! Najpierw na kanapie, potem pod prysznicem i na koniec w sypialni...jakbym miał 20 lat!!!!!!!!!!Kazdy facet powinien to mieć w apteczce i jak "sprzęt" niedomaga zaaplikowac sobie braveran.


Facet kto Ci zapłacił za reklamę tego gówna.  ?????????????????????

----------


## MARS

Brałem to badziewie.Zero,zero..a wstydu wiele i tyle w tym temacie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

braveran  hmm  gbyby  coś  pomagał  i  był  wart  czegoś  nie  potrzebowałby  reklam  w tv  .koniec tematu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak w temacie.
Na pewno lepsze niż te wszystkie inne pseudośrodki na erekcję...

a po wypowiedziach na forum widać że konkurencję szlag trafia ;-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi pomogło. Faktem jest,że byłem na wielkim ciśnieniu bo od dawna dziewczyny nie widziałem i nie chciałem aby pierwsze seks po długim czasie nie sprawił jej radosci, doszedłem 3x z rzędu ciągle na sztywnym sprzęcie, miałem ochote na wiecej. Tylko podkreślam to było na zazadzie chyba dodatku, który miał podnieść pewność siebie- i to mu sie udało

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zarzywam go systematycznie i po godzinie stoi  jak drut,mam przynajmniej 4 pełne stosunki,a przy okazji niesamowite orgazmy,polecam ten lek mam 56lat,i jestem kawalerem zarzywam go 4 razy w miesiacu,mam 2 duzo młodsze partnerki
i kazda jest zadowolona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> zarzywam go systematycznie i po godzinie stoi  jak drut,mam przynajmniej 4 pełne stosunki,a przy okazji niesamowite orgazmy,polecam ten lek mam 56lat,i jestem kawalerem zarzywam go 4 razy w miesiacu,mam 2 duzo młodsze partnerki
> i kazda jest zadowolona.


I obudziłeś się ze snu...

----------


## SławekD

Kiedyś z ogromnym zadowoleniem zażywałem Cupido Max  .Tamto było super . To były po prostu bardzo skuteczne. Teraz kupiłem na próbę Braveran  i powiem krótko  to kompletna ściema ,g…. itp. Itd. Na wstępie wydałem prawie 200 na przyjemną kołacie z żoną. Fajna knajpka , miła i intymna atmosfera . To była nasza rocznica . Oboje mieliśmy wielkie chęci   ale po” Braveranie” nici z tego .Żona ma tylko temat do złośliwych zaczepek .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po Braweranie dobre spanie nie skuteczny to szajs szkoda kasy i wstyd przed partnerką , tą reklamę powinni  wycofać z TV bo gówno nie do przyjęcia .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie działa, oszustwo wyłudzanie pieniędzy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podszedłem do tego na zasadzie spróbuje, najwyżej nie pomoże...zjadłem 4 tabletki....panowie masakra! Najpierw na kanapie, potem pod prysznicem i na koniec w sypialni...jakbym miał 20 lat!!!!!!!!!!Kazdy facet powinien to mieć w apteczce i jak "sprzęt" niedomaga zaaplikowac sobie braveran.


Mnie pomagaja tiktaki i są tańsze.

----------


## churchil

ja wole erekton ale trzeba systematycznie stosować bo to nie chemia tylko naturalny suplement i efekty są po jakims czasie ale warto.

----------


## kolejarz

a ile czasu stosować ten erekton zeby osiagnac zamierzone efekty? zalezy mi na czasie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W braveranie nie ma żadnej chemii i jest bardzo skuteczny. Jest oparty co całkowicie naturalne i znane składniki. Tego nie można powiedzieć o innych pseudo preparatach takich jak Vigrax.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czytam tu różne opinie, też skrajne. Ja spróbowałem, bo przypadkiem zobaczyłem go w aptece. Mi to naprawdę pomaga, może to efekt placebo, nie wiem... Najważniejsze, że działa, a było już bardzo źle. Ja jestem na tak!

----------


## Marek147

Ja zażywam tabletki Braveran od dwóch miesięcy, ponieważ mam problemy z erekcją, a to lekarstwo pomaga mi zwalczyć problemy. Kiedyś zastanawiałem się tak jak Ty, czy warto kupić en lek. Jednak nie żałuję decyzji  :Smile:  Tabletkę biorę godzinę przed stosunkiem i dzięki temu nie mam problemów ze wzwodem.

----------


## Woody55

Nie wiem skąd te złe opinie tutaj na forum, bo na mnie to lekarstwo podziałało! Tabletki Braveran biorę już od pół roku. Problem z erekcją zniknął i mogę zadowalać swoją żonę, a mam już 55 lat. Podoba mi się też to, że skład tego lekarstwa jest w stu procentach naturalny. Cena jest także stosunkowo niska.

----------


## Ala48

Ja kupiłam to lekarstwo mojemu mężowi, bo zauważyłam u niego problemy z erekcją. Wzięłam pierwsze lepsze tabletki z półki i jesteśmy z nich zadowoleni. Co najważniejsze mąż nie ma już problemów z erekcją, a tabletki Braveran są zdrowe, nie zawierają w swoim składzie żadnej chemii, tylko witaminy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

LOL same reklamy i to na dodatek kiepskie... Po ich przeczytaniu i skladu stwierdzam, ze wszystkie te superRuchacze to zwykla sciema.

----------


## Pała

Po braweranie lepsze sranie.

----------


## monster

Żadne suplementy nie dadzą efektu, ludzie przyjmują te składniki z innych źródeł i to w nadmiarze a tu następny produkt pseudo medyczny mający na celu wykorzystanie ludzkiej frustracji. Prawda jest taka że jeżeli nie weźmiemy medykamentów typu Viagra czy inne tego typu medykamenty to nic nie pomoże. Na potwierdzenie tego co piszę: proszę udać się do seksuologa, oprócz diety zaleci kurację z preparatów typu Viagra a nie inny badziew.

----------


## nnn123

Teoria jest taka że jak ktoś ma jakiś problem (z erekcją w tym przypadku) który jest przyczyną niedoboru czegoś lub schorzenia na które działają naturalne preparaty to wtedy działają. A jak nie to nie. Nie jest powiedziane że najlepsze są syntetyki albo że naturalne. Każde schorzenie jest indywidualne a każdy człowiek jest jeszcze bardziej indywidualny (np. druga choroba może spowodować że leczenie pierwszej przestanie być skuteczne). Nie zadziałało po iluś razach? To nie brać. Zadziałało to brać. Nic prostszego. Zamiast tego mamy tu wojnę tych co na nich działa i tych co na nich nie działa. Choć na moje oko jakieś 90% tych co twierdzą że działa to "chamska" reklama (tzn. że te 90% bierze kasę a takie pisanie - też tak chcę).

Moja rada: przeczytać skład przed zakupem i przeczytać jak dany składnik działa (internet, książka albo wróżka do wyboru). To nakieruje czy w Twoim i w Twoim przypadku jest szansa na działanie czy nie, i tak samo czy wystąpią u mnie efekty uboczne czy nie. Jak kupujecie samochód to też kierujecie się reklamami?

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam ja mam 53lata i zero problemu Pomaga czy nie to sprawa indywidualna bo np. na  ból głowy  wolę gożdzikową niż apap Wiem jedno jak kobieta będzie chciała to zrobi tak by ci stanął A te gadanie o pięciu razach bez wyciągania to tylko na wideo Ja robię to raz w tygodniu systematycznie Jak nie można normalnie(okres) to żona odpowiednio tym się zajmuje Trening i systematyczność to jest to

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Braveran to gówno !!! Nie działa. Lipa !!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślę ,że tytuł odpowiedzi wyjasnia wszystko.

----------


## michalTobi

Jak zwykle każdy co innego. Weili jest w użyciu przy potrzebie.

----------


## NTralalaaa

Powiem tak spróbować trzeba ,,, czy coś mi dało no tak za wczesny wytrysk nie dało się wy hamować tego a co do stania to nie ma urwania dupy zadnego wole camadre czy cialis

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

<b>Chciałem wszystkich ostrzec przed kupowaniem w aptece leku na receptę o nazwie Sildenafil. Stosowałem ten lek i byłem bardzo zadowolony do czasu gdy w aptece sprzedano mi ten lek od UWAGA polskiego dystrybutora
RANBAXY Warszawa Kubickiego 11 UWAGA lek ma tą samą nazwę ale dystrubutor w PL. Do tej pory przyjmowałem ten lek od dystrybutora Actavis z Islandii i było super to co sprzedaje Ranbaxy to po prostu placebo więc jeśli
masz już recepte na Sildenafil nie gódź sie na zmarnowanie jej kupując ten lek od polskiego dystrybutora kupuj tylko od zachodniego!!!!</b>

----------


## Tamara75



----------


## tyga

Można zajrzeć tutaj znamlek.pl. To mój ulubiony serwis, w którym zawsze znajduje rzetelne opinie zamieszczane przez użytkowników sieci na temat skuteczności leku który zamierzam zażyć. Do serwisu zaglądam nawet wtedy kiedy potrzebuję jakiegoś dobrego kosmetyku i bazując na doświadczeniach innych osób zawsze dokonuje idealnego wyboru.

----------


## markson33

Jak jesteś ciekawy opinii na temat leku na potencję jakim jest Braveran to zajrzyj tu braveranopinie.pl. Tam od osób, które przetestowały go na sobie osobiście dowiesz się wszystkiego na temat stosowania, skuteczności oraz skutków ubocznych jakie wywołuje i sam podejmiesz decyzję.

----------


## martin44

Tabletki na potencję w różnym wariancie można dostać na stronie dobratabletka.pl. Chyba wszystkie popularne leki mają w sprzedaży, można coś dobrać pod siebie, indywidualnie, wedle potrzeb.

----------


## Zimny Szczur

Najlepsze tabletki na potencję znajdziesz w sklepie dobratabletka.pl. Można tutaj zrobić naprawdę dyskretne zakupy, ponieważ przesyłki nie są opatrzone logo ani w żaden inny sposób nie da się zidentyfikować nadawcy. Mają szeroki wybór oryginalnych, skutecznych i w pełni bezpiecznych preparatów.

----------


## nerrt

Polecałbym sklep ze strony dobratabletka.pl. W przeciwieństwie do konkurencji są w stanie zaoferować prawdziwe promocje cenowe. Przy moich potrzebach to ważne, bo dość dużo kupuję i po prostu przy wyższych stawkach finansowo bym nie wyrobił.

----------


## radzimowice

kupcie sobie po prostu arginine 
lepszy specyfik od tego z reklamy  :Smile:

----------


## gttrr

Ja ze swojej strony polecam dobratabletka.pl Nigdzie indziej nie mają takich cen. Dają 100% gwarancję satysfakcji albo zwrot pieniędzy. Chociaż z drugiej strony, przy takiej skuteczności nie ma chyba zwrotów.

----------


## anrog

Jak dla mnie nieskuteczny. Próbowałem bo tak zachwalają ale żadnych efektów. Ja osobiście polecam levitrę z potencjasklep24.pl Ten lek jest bardzo skuteczny. Żadnych efektów ubocznych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Godziny 14.59 15.00 15.01 Trzy wpisy po kolei i ten sam styl pisania.Widac ze ci placa za pisanie bzdur na temat tego gowna. Nie dajcie sie nabijać w butelkę. Zjedzenie brokula bardziej pomaga niz to badziewie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja kupiłam to lekarstwo mojemu mężowi, bo zauważyłam u niego problemy z erekcją. Wzięłam pierwsze lepsze tabletki z półki i jesteśmy z nich zadowoleni. Co najważniejsze mąż nie ma już problemów z erekcją, a tabletki Braveran są zdrowe, nie zawierają w swoim składzie żadnej chemii, tylko witaminy.


Wow przekonaliscie mnie! Nigdy więcej tego nie kupię! 
Raz zarzyłem i 0 efektu!!! Nie kupujcie tego I dodam że forum nie jest od wrzucania płatnych reklam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

super jeszcze nie połknąłem a już mi brykał

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Panowie nie wierzcie w bajki!Kupiłem żeby polepszyć i zwiększyć doznania i erekcje i co?nic ani ani nic nie drgnęło konar nie zapłonął i tylko zażenowanie w oczach żony.Nie kupujcie tego dziadostwa bo nie warto!!!

----------


## Adam123123123

A co ze zdrowymi? Brał ktoś kto nie ma problemu z erekcja? Polepsza wydłuża itp jak nie to co innego dla zdrowych?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spróbowałem i muszę przestrzec przed wydawaniem pieniędzy na ten powodujący wyłącznie  ból głowy  "specyfik". Poszedłem do lekarza, a Ten przepisał mi Maxen... Zona zadowolona

----------


## brakujacy

czy opisywany vigrax bedzie dobrą alternatywą dla braveranu?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chciałem spróbować z Braveranem, ale nie było w aptece więc pani zaproponowała mi zamiennik o nazwie Boner max. Opakowanie ma 15 tabletek. Zażywam się 3 tabletki na godzine przed. Ale u mnie to zaczęło działać z opóźnionym zapalnikiem, tzn. dopiero na drugi dzień. Dodam że nigdy nie brałem innych specyfików, nie mam też problemów ze wzwodem, chciałem zwyczajnie spróbować czy coś się zmieni na lepsze. Obfitsze wytryski i chcica na 12 godzin non stop  az do wyczerpania spermy (nie ma czym tryskać).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja tez jestem zwolennikiem tego suplementu. Bardzo dobry suplement i jest super mocny.

----------


## Niemaaz

Ja natomiast po wielu próbach stosowania różnych suplementów trafiłem na erektim. Ten na mnie podziałał. Miałem już szczerze mówiąć dość i sądziłem, że seks już niestety nie będzie dla mnie, a jednak jest inaczej. Na szczeście się udało... :Smile:  czuję się już lepiej, coraz częściej kocham się z żoną

----------


## stalker8

Tylko Stoperan - w tv, było: "stop biegunce teraz" (no bo jak tu się kochać przy biegunce). Polecam też kac-pirynę w razie konieczności, na kaca, ale nie wiem jak działa, bo też nie miewam. Tym razem bez angielskich wstawek - już wiem, że  są głupie, nie zapamiętuję ich, ani nic mi już nie pomoże na umyśle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupilem na probe zazylem jak pisze na ulotce ona goraca moj stal jak chcial a nie mogl  niewcalej gotowosci podejzewam ze moja by musiala sie chyba jeszcze nim zaopiekowac zeby sie obudzil zaczely sie podchody i wogule poszlismy spac dopiero cos zaczynalo dziala po4godzinach jedyne co stwierdzilem ze niemialem przedwczesnego wytrysku tak ze zastanawiam sie nad dalszym stosowaniem tego preparatu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na mnie działa najbardziej suplement diety Long Men. Bardzo dobry skład i supr działanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To chyba nie stosowałes long mena? jak sobię go kupisz to nigdy już nie napiszesz ze to sciema reklamowa. No ale jak nie to twoja strata....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> To chyba nie stosowałes long mena? jak sobię go kupisz to nigdy już nie napiszesz ze to sciema reklamowa. No ale jak nie to twoja strata....


To nie sciema bo po long menie stanelo mi............serce

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chyba nie stanęło skoro tu piszesz....a long men jest w 100% naturalny wiec ziołowy i o jakich skutkach ubocznych tu mowa..... wiec jak ktos ma pisać takie bzdety to lepiej nic nie pisać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> po Braweranie dobre spanie nie skuteczny to szajs szkoda kasy i wstyd przed partnerką , tą reklamę powinni  wycofać z TV bo gówno nie do przyjęcia .


Trochę mnie dziwi ten negatywny komentarz bo ja byłem zadowolony z efektu. Co prawda nie mam problemu ze wzwodem ale często go stosuje dla lepszego efektu. W moim przypadku wzwód utrzymuje się znacznie dłużej prącie jest  sztywne a ponadto wytrysk jest bardziej obfity niż przy stosunku bez braveranu. I najlepszym argumentem będzie to że moja żona zauważyła że nasze sprawy łóżkowe znacznie uległy poprawie więc chyba nie trzeba nic dodawać.
POZDRAWIAM

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam,
> chcialem zapytac czy ktos juz stosowal ostro ostatnio reklamowane w tv tabletki na potencje Braveran ? warto to kupic czy strata pieniedzy ?


Ja osobiscie stosuje i bardzo polecam tablletki Cialis 20mg . Stosuje je 1 godzine przed zabawa i powiem wprost przez 3 dni jestem jak rycesz z dzida .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Braveran zupełnie nieskuteczny preparat. szkoda pieniędzy, czasu i nerwów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie również się nie sprawdził. Szkoda czasu i nerwów. Nie były również takie tanie ( chociaż to akurat sam trochę sfrajerzyłem bo potem mogłem zamówić o wiele taniej w sieci)
O wiele lepiej sprawdziły się u mnie tabletki Cum on Nie są takie rozreklamowane ale widać skład mają o wiele lepszy niż braveran.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wczoraj zażyłem 4 tabletki i muszę powiedzieć że jako środek nasenny Braveran się sprawdza spałem jak zabity jeśliby  chodzi o małego  to zero reakcji gorąco  nie polecam szkoda kasy

----------


## aloizy

popatrzcie koledzy na skład  jak to ma pomóc?
Bez wątpienia dobry marketing no ale czy coś poza tym?

----------


## stlkr8

Marketing dobry - robienie nadziei, żeby zdołować.

----------


## Rk81

Kompletna porażka strata pieniędzy nawet jak zjesz całe opakowanie na raz zero efektu

----------

